# Petri V2 RDA by DotMod Sale



## Rude Rudi (21/12/16)

Saw this but alas, they don't ship to SA! Fantastic price!

Next time...


----------



## PsyCLown (21/12/16)

Not a bad price, although landed price with customs - depending on shipping method - might be around the same as local prices though.


----------



## Chronix (21/12/16)

I see they do ship internationally, but you have to do everything manually with an email:

http://twistedmesses.com/international-orders/


----------

